# liver disease?



## Lady (May 21, 2011)

My 11 year old golden stopped eating about two weeks ago. I took her to the vet and was told liver disease after blood tests and ultrasound. Started her on antibiotics and she started to eat again for a few days. Now she eats, but throws up 5 minutes later and she refuses to take the antiobiotics. I try to get them down her throat but she spits them out again. We are going back to the vet on Monday. Does this sound familiar? Any advice? Is it something she can live with or is it time.... I was completely shocked by the diagnosis because until two weeks ago she was happy and healthy and never in her 11 years had any health problems. It was so sudden and so sad. Not ready for it. She is my first dog.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

What kind of liver disease did they tell you it was? And what did the ultrasound show?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have no experience with this but will keep you and your girl in our prayers.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hopefully they will tell you more at the vets on Monday. However, I wouldn't worry about the antibiotics until then. If she is vomiting after eating the antibiotics will just make her stomach worse because they need to be given with food. Without knowing more I don't know what to comment about the liver. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lady*

Praying for your sweetie and for you.
Please let us know what the vet says.


----------

